# Car Hire in Cabopino



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

We are thinking of renting a car this summer in Cabopino and are having a little trouble getting quotes.
Just wondered if anyone could recommend a company there or very nearby.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yellow Cars are at the El Rosario junction. You can collect there and leave at the airport. I have only used them for short term hire so suspect they may be expensive for longer term.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi if its Cabopino near Malaga you are at then try www.DoYouSpain.com. They are a booking agent and get best rates from all the hire companies near the airport and around the area.

We hire a couple of cars on permanent basis, changing every month [or when the ashtray gets full!].

Did a 31 day renewal today for a VW Golf at 256 euro......

Ray


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can rent a car from the campsite but I have no idea how much they charge. Try e mailing the site; they speak excellent English.


----------



## NG2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Just back from Camping Capobino and there was a sign outside reception advertising car hire from 115 euro (which I assumed was for a very small car for a week).

Mark


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure if the firm is still there, but it was just up the road from campsite, however the service was terrible and their rental started at 5pm, yes I said 17.00hrs. he seemed perplexed that I wanted the car in the morning. 8O 8O 
Detourer deal sounds good.


cabby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you spain were doing polos through gold car in benidorm last winter long term for 5 euros a day.


----------

